# I want to start a trohpues tank please help me



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

I am having to get rid of my 250 SA tank and have to get a smaller size tank. I would like to have a single species colony of tropheus and i am wondering whats the smallest tank i can have and what will i need to have tropheus live nice and healthy and even breed. Even though i know a lot about fish tanks please explain to me how to keep tropheus as if i don't have a clue what a fish tank is so i can learn better. All information is welcomed here. thanks ahead to everyone that will help me i appreciate it!!


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't go lower than a 6' 125 gallon tank. With that being said, I've had minimal breeding success with a 4Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ 75 gallon tank. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve even keep tropheus in 55 gallon tanks, but wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t recommend it if youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never kept them. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve kept Yellow Rainbows (Linangus) in a 5Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ 110 gallon and they never breed for me. I switched them up and put Canary Cheeks in the 110 and they never bred for me. Tropheus (Blue Rainbows and Golden Kazumbas) that IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve kept in my two 6Ã¢â‚¬â„¢ 125 gallon bred continuously. DonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if that was a coincidence or not but the constant was the trophs in the 125 kept breeding. Hope that helps you.

D


----------



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

75 gallon is the smallest I would go.


----------



## kingb4c0 (Apr 21, 2010)

A 75g is the minimmn size i would go , all colonies are different but keep in mind that the tank size is not the only factor. In a 75g i will go with no more than 20 adults, same for a 90g. Personally i keep in a 120g (4x2x2) 32 F1 moliros adults and 8 WC dubs maswa in the same tank and both colonies breed a lot, believe or not the maswa colony was the dominant (2M/6F).
About what kind is up to you man, if you like the yellows i would say Red rainbows, ilangis or GK. If you like the reds moliros and chimbas are my favs, if you like greens i will suggest green murango BUT the best look for a single specie tank for me is the Ikola variant.
Tropheus are veggetarians, they need a low protein food (NLS cichlid formula or tera A+, Dainichi Veggie or FX) and veggie flakes (i like HBH Veggie Flakes or Ken's veggie flakes lovers). 
Water change is very important since they requiere prism water for be healthy and avoid diseases (principaly bloat). I woould recommend at least 50% W/C weekly or more if you can.
Filtration is very important, i always keep a W&D and a canister and this fish love the current, so a powerhead (Koralia, Maxijet or wathever) is important for aggresion control and water circulation.
Hope this help you

M


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I have done it in a 55, but a 75 would give you more cushion for error. Having said that, if you can swing a 100 gal tank, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for all the help and i decided to go with a 125 gal(100 gals at the least) with 15 of either murago, Ikola, or bemba and i ll have 2 magnum 350 filter with a Maxi-Jet Power Head Pump 295 G/H for flow. is this a good set up for breeding colony?


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

if you are to have a 125 i think it would only make sense to get 25 juvies to start , but 30 would be ideal. it is always better to start high and remaove troublemakers later imo.


----------



## kingb4c0 (Apr 21, 2010)

125 4,5 or 6ft? 30 is a good number. For filtration I would go with an eheim 2260 or fluval fx5 and yours 350 or a wet & dry and your filters. I like eheim over other brands.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, trust me you'll appreciate having the extra 15 fish over the course of their grow-out. I used to keep pairs of trophs with mbuna because we didn't know any better back then. That was a tough balancing act. :lol:


----------



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

I would like a 6ft but I'll most likely find a 5ft. So I should start with 30 juvies? And if you guys can pm me a good place to order tropheus please that would be awesome!thanks guys!!
-Eric


----------



## kingb4c0 (Apr 21, 2010)

5ft is a good size, I got my ilangis in a 5ft tank and they are breeding. Are you looking for ikolas or bembas, is that correct?


----------



## Fish addict (Sep 26, 2009)

Yah


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Honestly Fish addict buying from a local breeder/hobbyist is by far the best option otherwise you will be payin something like 15 dollars afish which when buying 30 becomes a mortgage payment..lol..I know lots of people around me seel those you are looking for 8 dollars for f1/g1 so tank raised maybe as low as 6 bucks if you bought that quantity. Goodluck.!


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

8 dollarsfor f1?Oo...

whew juveniles go for 20 here, and yeah not even f1


----------



## eugenechng (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll go for two different colonies of tropheus. 10-14pcs for each colony. For me i like to have at least 2 different colonies in a tank cos it'll make the tank look much more exciting with the right colour combination.


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Fish addict said:


> thanks for all the help and i decided to go with a 125 gal(100 gals at the least) with 15 of either murago, Ikola, or bemba and i ll have 2 magnum 350 filter with a Maxi-Jet Power Head Pump 295 G/H for flow. is this a good set up for breeding colony?


All good choices. The only thing I would recommend would be a larger power head. I would recommend a Koralia 4 or Evolution 1400 for a 5-6 ft tank.


----------

